# Sqauating is legal in Portugal



## Thoreau

I think you will be pleased to know that squating is legal in Portugal, it is refered as ''usucapião'' wich legaly means right by usage.
For what ive read in law books, you can squat on any abadoned property and i believe you can also take care of it like you know, if you plan for a long stay, like activating electricity and water and such. It recomends you only squat during long absenses or abandonment by the owners. You should also make your squating public if you want to acquire more rights and protection, like posting pieces of the law outside or goin to the police or any government agency to say you are there. There are some laws against and others in favor but anyway, horrible econonomic times are being experienced so nobody will mind anyways

2.The incapacitatedmayacquire by
prescription, bothby itselfand by
intermediateof those
legallyrepresent them


Also note that the regular police may not be aware of this law, but I dont think you should worry, its very rare for the police to get permission to enter others property anyway, oh and the courts are tradicionaly slow, you did not kill anybody so who cares

EDIT: you will also be better of if you squat on public property like abandoned schools and such, people may even aplaude such iniciative if you are a big group and start doing some remodelations here and there. Also i know you like drugs, so you will be glad to know that its not a felony to consume, although if your caught, they will be siezed.


----------



## ricardodziky

Hey Thoreau!

I found your topic really interesting because I have some plans for this summer!  I´ve been reading that the person can "apply" for this "usucapião" law after 5years of occupy. Maybe you can help me with my question, how is this 5years countage made? Should the person say to the autorities about the squat action since the beggining or what? It will not put in risk the occupy process?

I will be gratefull if someone can reaply me. ;D


----------

